# Somewhat frequent stdriver64.sys BSODs



## ethteck (Aug 30, 2010)

This has happened 3 times so far. Randomly, I get a BSoD for stdriver64.sys...

· OS - Windows 7 64 bit
· Came installed, OEM
· Less than a year old, have not reinstalledthe OS since

· CPU - i7-2820QM
· Video Card - NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M
· MotherBoard - Dell Inc., 0XN71K
· Power Supply - Dell, not sure about the wattage

· System Manufacturer - Dell
· Exact model number XPS 17 L702X


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

It all blames _stdriver64.sys_, which is your Realtek audio driver. It's getting close to being a year old (Mar 2011) so you will want to find if there's an update from the Dell website. 

If that all doesn't seem to work, setup Driver Verifier as followed. Make sure that the _stdriver64.sys_ is checked in your list of drivers selected. After a restart, continue your normal activity until it crashes again. If it crashes at bootup, go into Safe Mode and deactivate DV from there. Either way, send any resulting crashdumps to us. DV will generate special crashdumps for us to look at. 

If I see that these still complain about that driver, yours shows up as the latest on the Dell website, then try to do a remote assistance thing with their tech support. Usually they have hotfixed drivers that their techs have access too that are not made public, and can provide and install it for you.


----------



## ethteck (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for the prompt reply. I have installed the newer Realtek driver, and I will let you know if I encounter any more problems.


----------

